# New type of beehives?



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Found an article about these in my latest Hobby Farms...never heard of them...have any of you?

Philips urban beehive is sweet as honey | Crave - CNET

The Beepod Parts | Beepods.com

Beehaus | Hives Explained | Products and Services | Omlet US


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

1) The Phillips "urban" hive is nonsense and completely impractical (and would be illegal in most states that require managed hives to have removable frames). I think we may have discussed it here before. 

2) This is just a top bar hive. Nothing new here.

3) This is just a fancy "long hive". Nothing new here.

Beekeeping has become very popular in the last few years, so it's expected that vendors will bring out plenty of "New and Improved" designs in attempt to attract those consumer dollars.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

so now they think they can teach bees to build comb like that ,, more or less from the rear bottom side up ,, boy will the bees have fun teaching them a different story ...


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree with Indy on the comments about all three.

For an industry that for the most part relies on a few industry "leaders" to tell them what chemicals to place in the hive every year, and for an average bee group that does not even know how to do basic queen rearing, while utlimately waiting for the next "silver bullet" to solve all their beekeeping problems.....creative and inventive folks will continue to sell many new "anythings" that come along, no matter the nonsense.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

My first thought about the Phillips Urban one was that the 'wax' was way to far away from each other. Then I figured it was some sort of foundation perhaps? Those bees that move in will quickly mess up how pretty it is. I also don't think that they'd move in to a glass house either. Also loved the comment about pulling the string at the bottom to smoke them so you could take off the cover to remove the honey!! Yea, like NO BEES WILL COME INTO THE HOUSE WHEN YOU REMOVE THE COVER!! Sorry, but it's a pretty sculpture and that's all.

My questions that came up on the long hive was that it was so well insulated that the girls would go through their stores really quickly. The next thought I had was how to get into the hive to harvest or inspect or treat. Looked awkward. 

Note: I didn't spend a lot of time on any of these pages, just looked at the pictures. These comments are just my first impressions and not meant as a full study opinion.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

I know one of the fellows pushing the Beepod deal. Nice guy, the idea works, but kinda pricey. I bought a ton of stuff from another beekeep - who quit - for the same amount they want for one beepod.

But they do provide added educational services and will just about do all the work for whoever buys one - if they are near enough. So if you are one of those with a lot of money, but not so much on time, then they might be a good fit.

The guy I know will just about talk your ears off if the subject is bees...


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I just don't understand this concept of inventing some new hive design. The Langstroth hive has worked quite well for the last 160 years. 

You can easily make your own from detailed plans or buy them at many bee equpment companies. They are the standard - and since they have been used for so long - you can also find used equipment at good prices.

So why invent something new that will take alot more money to get set up for? Plus when you need to expand - you are limited on where to buy from?

Just doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Michael W. Smith said:


> I just don't understand this concept of inventing some new hive design.


It is in our genetics to spin off individuals that like to experiment.


----------

